# Michigan Tractor Show



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just sharing a time warp from a day when life was much simpler. The Mid-Michigan Old Gas Tractor Association annual show - the largest in Michigan - brings back a time when work was not a four-letter word. Great to see all the friends I've made over the years and to just have fun for a few days.

The old Ford purrs like a kitten and was cleaned up for a little exercise at the show. Just uploaded a one-minute video of the tractor in motion.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/HRccF-p4s9Q][URL=]https://www.youtube.com/embed/HRccF-p4s9Q</iframe

That background noise is coming from an Oliver tractor in the background, as the engine starts. Sure ain't my Ford!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Posted Today, 06:23 AM

Just sharing a time warp from a day when life was much simpler. The Mid-Michigan Old Gas Tractor Association annual show - the largest in Michigan - brings back a time when work was not a four-letter word. Great to see all the friends I've made over the years and to just have fun for a few days.

The old Ford purrs like a kitten and was cleaned up for a little exercise at the show. Just uploaded a one-minute video of the tractor in motion.





</iframe


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dang site removed the video and won't let me do anything with the post. Sorry, I'll try again some other time.

YD: Go ahead and remove it.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Short video from the Mid-Michigan Old Gas Tractor Show of my restored 1954 Ford


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

She looks awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice tractor Glen. What were the green and yellow one's you were driving by all slow ????. Does Ford, John Deer, or International Harvester come in other colors?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Green ones are Olivers. Different year Fords can be combinations of different grays and reds and blue from 1939 into the 60s. JD and IH are green and red respectively, unless they were demonstrators or industrial versions. IH would be white as demonstrators and JDs could be yellow if industrial.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Interesting... just like your thread that disappeared.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I guess you didn't notice but Glen had asked me to remove the initial thread(read the above posts) there were comments already in place below it so I merged the two so no content was lost. I did remove Glens post referring to a second thread thinking that no one would be confused, but apparently I was mistaken.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I guess you didn't notice but Glen had asked me to remove the initial thread(read the above posts) there were comments already in place below it so I merged the two so no content was lost. I did remove Glens post referring to a second thread thinking that no one would be confused, but apparently I was mistaken.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like you were mistaken twice. Goofy stuff.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Now it shoved another post of mine way up there. This one!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> Looks like you were mistaken twice. Goofy stuff.


No, I posted it twice, three times actually, I figured the more I posted it the better chance Eric would read it...... :teeth: I hid the third time, it just seemed overly redundant.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

youngdon said:


> No, I posted it twice, three times actually, I figured the more I posted it the better chance Eric would read it...... :teeth: I hid the third time, it just seemed overly redundant.


LOL mine went up there too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks just fine on my phone !!! Wth


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Couple more pics. Farm trucks all in a row and some John Deere machines in the early morning fog. Love this stuff. Also, made a new friend who retrieved a banjo and entertained us for hours under the shelter, while I fed him some venison loins prepared on site. Sure to see him next year.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> No, I posted it twice, three times actually, I figured the more I posted it the better chance Eric would read it...... :teeth: I hid the third time, it just seemed overly redundant.


you did it as I was replying to the thread. Or should I say the other thread.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for sharing GW---I remember my Dad's old ford Tractor. In the winter it plowed our long driveway and worked all summer making hay etc----It always started even if it was 20 BELOW------------------------svb*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, Skip. When I bought my house 29 years ago, the owner had a tractor in the out building. I made a deal on it, because I needed something for maintenance work. Never owned a tractor before, so I believed him when he told me it was a 9N.

Wrong!

Two completely different tractors and many years apart. The NAA came out in 1953, as a modern marvel with the red tiger engine and overhead valves with much more power than the anemic 9N. I learned it wasn't a 9N, when I kept buying the wrong parts for it.

Plowing snow in 1994 it started to miss and found a bent push rod. One thing led to another and after rebuilding the engine, I thought it would look better with some paint. Little did I know that I had caught "Tractor Fever." As time went on, that disease made me get another tractor that wasn't so pretty so I could work with it. Dang. Same thing happened to that tractor. And, later, another one.

Finally, I got smart with an old Ford 8N and it wears its work clothes yet today. Even added on to my garage and finally ran out of room. That helped cure the disease, too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you sure you're cured and not just in remission ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Already keep a work tractor outside under tarp. That's enought of that. Really don't want to get involved with any more restorations. Been there. Dont that.

What some people may not understand is that they still need maintenance and need to be run once in a while no matter how intense the restoration was.

I guess it would be possible to trade but just to add another one, the limited space keeps me in my place.

I do have fun at the shows, though, when the "tire kickers" try to test me. But, I've learned how to send them on their way: I say, "Open up you wallet and let me look in there and I'll let you know if there's enough." Works every time.

Lesson: If you don't see a "For Sale" sign, just keep walking.

Had a man come real close last year at the "Gathering of the Orange" show right after we finished with the Allis Chalmers IB. But, he didn't want it as much as I wanted to keep it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's funny how some people are so short sighted when it comes to maintaining their purchases. The kid across the street from us in Vegas bought a really nice ford truck. Apparently his ability to pay the loan was there but the insurance and yearly plates were out of his ability. He owned it for 14 months and sold it for less than 60% of what he paid. Lesson learned!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good way to lose money buying new with the lion's share of depreciation right at the start. Good to buy stuff from people like that.

No dispute. We all drive used vehicles.


----------

